# Kent meet Sunday 20th June



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Back to normal for this one people meeting at the Whalf pub Dartford again for a few drinks and something to eat if you fancy it. Meeting at 10.30am. Nice and simple.    

1. T Rob T
2. Y3putt (poss)
3. Trev21 (poss)
4. tt51
5. Jayttapp
6. Sttranger
7. Golfcrap
8. Tufty
9. tatty


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

As always mate put me down as a maybe :? :?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian mate..

Might be up for this one...

Watch this space... :roll:

If so, I,ll be bringing a friend and his TT....

Mark


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Ian mate..
> 
> Might be up for this one...
> 
> ...


What no Hayley ??? [smiley=bigcry.gif] .....who is going to buy my ice cream then ? :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep ok Rob

Ok Mark keep me posted

I will put you down as well Trev, how is your new trip coming along?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Yep ok Rob
> 
> Ok Mark keep me posted
> 
> I will put you down as well Trev, how is your new trip coming along?


Pretty good mate , off to do the recce this week so should have it posted next week . ( who told you ? ) :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> What no Hayley ??? [smiley=bigcry.gif] .....who is going to buy my ice cream then ? :lol:


Never fear Trev... where theres Ice Cream there will be Hayley.. :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > What no Hayley ??? [smiley=bigcry.gif] .....who is going to buy my ice cream then ? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be ok for this one Ian


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

As usual yes please Ian......
Jay


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I should be good for this mate, will confirm closer to the time :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok dave.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Back to normal for this one people meeting at the Whalf pub Dartford again for a few drinks and something to eat if you fancy it. Meeting at 10.30am. Nice and simple.
> 
> 1. T Rob T
> 2. Y3putt (poss)
> ...


7.rich (crapgolf)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark is a possible if he gets his dent sorted tomorrow and puts away his hanky :lol: then he said he will come Ian


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Neil, cheers


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

put me down for a maybe Ian - see if we can't drag 'triple' along


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Mark is a possible if he gets his dent sorted tomorrow and puts away his hanky :lol: then he said he will come Ian


Look theres no need to get bitchy cause you got your hands dirty today working on my car, not that they got dirty as it was my car not the black hole under your bonnet :evil:

Mark


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

tufty said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark is a possible if he gets his dent sorted tomorrow and puts away his hanky :lol: then he said he will come Ian
> ...


Bring your cleaning gear with you then and I'll let you demonstrate how to do it - under my bonnet :lol:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> tufty said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


I know how to do it , never tried under the bonnet thou just on top never knew you where like that :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

tufty said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Mark is a possible if he gets his dent sorted tomorrow and puts away his hanky :lol: then he said he will come Ian
> ...


"Black hole under the bonnet"

What is it they say...................Never a truer word said in jest:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mark, are you bringing Neil on Sunday, we might even get a pic of him getting his hands dirty


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> put me down for a maybe Ian - see if we can't drag 'triple' along


You won't have to try too hard, meet usual place on the A12?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

triplefan said:


> tufty said:
> 
> 
> > TT51 said:
> ...


i dont think we could get him to work twice in one week Andy the shock would be to much for him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

triplefan said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > put me down for a maybe Ian - see if we can't drag 'triple' along
> ...


yep can do .. or a bit further on perhaps ... bit hairy getting out that layby  Confrim later in the week


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Ian, I out of this one.....  Fathers day and all........


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Ian...

We meeting on the way.... at Brenley Corner..?

If so..what time matey..

Mark..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Mark ok, meet at 9.45?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Yes Mark ok, meet at 9.45?


No probs mate..see you there. 

Anyone else..?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ian if I do make it I am going to be late , got a party the night before , should be there about 12.00


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

taTTy said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > taTTy said:
> ...


Andy, wanna meet at the Holiday Inn Brentwood - just of the M25 say about 10/10.15. Rather that than someone barrel into the back of me in one of those laybys on the A12 - I've got you moby if anything changes


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Ian if I do make it I am going to be late , got a party the night before , should be there about 12.00


You coming straight from the party :lol: :lol:


----------



## KOXVI (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm quite new to this forum and haven't been on a meet yet but am keen to get to a Kent meet. What's the plan as I have to work saturday night and don't wake up until noon. Do you stay at the pub or just meet there before going on a drive? Also, do you happen to know the postcode for the pub?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Ian if I do make it I am going to be late , got a party the night before , should be there about 12.00
> ...


can do if you want mate but I would be dressed something like this ......probably best I went home and changed first :lol: :lol:










make sure there is a large coffee waiting for me on the bar :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Ian if I do make it I am going to be late , got a party the night before , should be there about 12.00


Ok Trev.



KOXVI said:


> Hi everyone, I'm quite new to this forum and haven't been on a meet yet but am keen to get to a Kent meet. What's the plan as I have to work saturday night and don't wake up until noon. Do you stay at the pub or just meet there before going on a drive? Also, do you happen to know the postcode for the pub?


This time we are staying at the pub, i will be leaving about 12.45 - 1 as i have to see the old man in the afternoon.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Postcode is here DA2 6QE


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > ttrev21 said:
> ...


Lol please do turn up like it :lol: :lol:

I'm sure no one will mind :roll:

And bring your green laner instead of the TT


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> make sure there is a large coffee waiting for me on the bar :wink:


... and a jaw breaker sandwich :wink:


----------



## KOXVI (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you, I guess I'll be a definately maybe then!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Holiday Inn Brentwood - just of the M25 say about 10/10.15


Yup, see you there


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

taTTy said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > make sure there is a large coffee waiting for me on the bar :wink:
> ...


Forgot about those.........ok make it one coffee and one jaw breaker..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## CGN (May 21, 2010)

If you guys dont mind a gate crasher we would like to drive up for the day.
Cheers, Chris


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

CGN said:


> If you guys dont mind a gate crasher we would like to drive up for the day.
> Cheers, Chris


Will you be coming up the A2 from Dover..?

If so.. we can meet up on thge way..

Mark


----------



## CGN (May 21, 2010)

Yeh, coming from Deal on the A2. leaving about 0950hrs we dont have a god internet connection here as you may have left already. 
Mobile 07 799 175 235


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for coming everyone, a good turn out again so cheers


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Thanks for coming everyone, a good turn out again so cheers


Nice to meet up with my old buddies again..  

Good turn out, great company...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good to see everyone today and indeed a good turn out 8)

Sorry I had to leave a little early only I couldn't stand my poor engine bay feeling sick with the smell of baby wipes (thanks Andy :roll: ) so a quick blast and a bit more grime covering everything and all is good


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Once again a good meet!!!!

Good to see everyone

Mark..... Welcome back into the fold! 
Even if it is still on the dark side.. Errrm I mean a mk1!!

Till next time........


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Picces...

On Route









Cruisin'









Clean Engine's... LOL









Everyone


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Was a good meet, nice to see everyone, look forward to the next.

Mark


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Some TTer's will do anything for thier fellow man!!!!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good meet guys , great to see everybody again.

Luuuuuuv the new car Mark , hope you have some money left after the shopping :wink:

Cheers

Trev


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> I couldn't stand my poor engine bay feeling sick with the smell of baby wipes


Oi, cheeky git...................

They were Armourall's finest cockpit wipes :x

I'll bring some seeds next time to plant in that flower bed you've got going on under the bonnet


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't stand my poor engine bay feeling sick with the smell of baby wipes
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I like my engine bay protective layer :wink:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Good Turn Out, shame I couldn't make it..........next time......... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

oh man

I forgot all about this  

Sorry guys, ill be there next time defo  

Looks like it was a good turnout :?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> oh man
> 
> I forgot all about this


Crikey Dave..

you're a bit young to start forgetting things already.. :lol: :lol:

Sorry ..I just forgot what I said.. :lol: :lol:

I was looking forward to seeing that car of yours as well....

Mark


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> Some TTer's will do anything for thier fellow man!!!!


Neil working on his car again :lol:

Andy - we need a haircut :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Poke it up your arse boys I've been busy now with no help for a change :lol:


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Can i have a closer pic of that vin number, i want to make sure its your engine bay :lol:

Mark


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

ha ha ... now what have you started [smiley=end.gif]

I minor truimph - Mark, Andy and I can now rest in piece knowing that another good deed is done


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd like to make a disparaging remark, but have to say that looks soooooooooo much better

Where are the pics of the underside of the bonnet, or didn't that get done?

Next job is chuck out that expansion tank the looks like it chain smokes, and replace with a nice new white one


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Where are the pics of the underside of the bonnet, or didn't that get done?


Erm......I had to finish up to watch the football, underside of bonnet is next 

And whats wrong with a yellow expansion bottle Terry has puke green bits in his bay :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Terry has puke green bits in his bay


Classic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Fook it - I missed another meet! 

Ian - PM me mate or double post up in the MkI section


----------

